# My First Iwagumi Set-up SHUTDOWN



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello fellow aquascapers. The time has finally come where I have decided to set-up my first Iwagumi tank. I have been sourcing and amalgamating my equipment over the last couple months and I am slowly piecing it together.

So far, I have collected the following items:


22L tank (36" X 12" X 12") - sourced from Canadian Aquatics
1 - Furniture quality stand - sourced through Keteirosan
1 - Eheim 2217 - sorced from a fellow BCA member (forgot his name)
20lb - CO2 tank (swapped out with Thrilla)
Milwaukee 957 CO2 regulator/bubble counter/solenoid - sourced from Canadian Aquatics
1 - 39W Giessemann Powerchrome Aquaflora bulb - sourced from J&L Aquatics
Rocks - sourced from 'secret vedor/location' 
I still need to source some miscellaneous equipment to put it all together. I have not decided on the Flora/Fauna yet (but I still need time/money to put it all together)

Some pics will follow of the 'collected' equipment' !

Thanks for looking!

Stuart


----------



## giraffee (Mar 28, 2011)

Waiting for the pictures! Love the idea and it's pretty interesting that all of the equipment is essentially locally sourced


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Can't wait to see it Stuart!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are some random pics of the acquired equipment.....
































































Thanks for looking !

Stuart


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

thats a nice tank, thats deceiving it looks bigger than just 22G


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Stuart, where did you get that rock from, that stuff looks awesome and i love the color...do you have anymore you would like to sell?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm using all the pieces of this rock I have, but I do have a couple extra pieces of another type I have available here.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm sure this is going to be a really nice set up....


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Looking forward to watching you work with the balance of the Iwagumi style. Great looking setup!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bien Lim said:


> I'm sure this is going to be a really nice set up....


I only model my work after masters like yourself, my friend !



djamm said:


> Looking forward to watching you work with the balance of the Iwagumi style. Great looking setup!


It will probably not be balanced, BUT will have similar traits. I'm thinking maybe 1 - 3 plant species. Maybe HC, UG, Glosso, Staurogyne repens, E. tenellus, or similar species. Thank you for your kind words.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## _TiDy_ (Apr 29, 2010)

looking forward to seeing the completed setup! If you are in need of glosso let me know, I have an extra container of the aquaflroa stuff


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

_TiDy_ said:


> looking forward to seeing the completed setup! If you are in need of glosso let me know, I have an extra container of the aquaflroa stuff


Thank you for the offer, BUT....... I have a Glosso forrest in my 10 gallon disaster transformation tank !










Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks like this will be a beautiful tank, Stuart. Plus I had no idea what an Iwagumi scape was, so I just looked it up and learned something!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

what kind of foreground are you planning on using? UG?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

That is a nice looking set-up Stuart! I love the stand & those rocks are super cool. Look forward to seeing this as it all comes together. Knowing you it going to look pretty awesome I'm sure!


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great!!! Very nice rocks you have in there~


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Looks like this will be a beautiful tank, Stuart. Plus I had no idea what an Iwagumi scape was, so I just looked it up and learned something!


Hey Franck. I decided to go with a simpler scape style this time. I will go with an Iwagumi theme but I definitely don't have the 'design' background some aquascapers do. I'm glad I was able to broaden your scaping horizons !



neven said:


> what kind of foreground are you planning on using? UG?


Rob, I haven't totally decided yet, but most probably UG (if I can get mine to actually grow). I may default to HC (because "I put that S#^$ on everything" LOL) and it grows like a weed for me .



Diztrbd1 said:


> That is a nice looking set-up Stuart! I love the stand & those rocks are super cool. Look forward to seeing this as it all comes together. Knowing you it going to look pretty awesome I'm sure!


John, I am trying to patiently piece it together, BUT "I want it, and I want it NOW" LOL. I'm still thinking that it will be at least another month.



shaobo said:


> Looks great!!! Very nice rocks you have in there~


Ed, good to see your voice again ! It is still a work in progress.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey, Stuart! Your tank already looks gorgeous (of course). I can't wait to see how it comes along, especially as I have the same tank (from Charles) and a secret plan to just copy whatever you do. 

Which is the secret vendor that provided your rocks? What kind of sand is that white stuff? Will plants grow in it? (I guess they will, or you wouldn't be putting it in your tank...) It looks almost like table salt. Pretty! And your 'furniture quality stand' is handsome and will suit your livingroom perfectly.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Hey, Stuart! Your tank already looks gorgeous (of course). I can't wait to see how it comes along, especially as I have the same tank (from Charles) and a secret plan to just copy whatever you do.
> 
> Which is the secret vendor that provided your rocks? What kind of sand is that white stuff? Will plants grow in it? (I guess they will, or you wouldn't be putting it in your tank...) It looks almost like table salt. Pretty! And your 'furniture quality stand' is handsome and will suit your livingroom perfectly.


Thanks again for your kind words, Maureen ! The 'sand' is actually a towel the rocks are sitting on . I think this tank will be my most expensive build yet...... Hopefully it will by worth the $$$$, patience, and effort.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## bluecrasher96 (Nov 29, 2010)

Can't wait to see more photos, Stuart! I'm sure it will be just as amazing (if not, more) as all the other planted/aquascaped tanks you've done


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I see rocks like that a lot is Surrey they use them around most culverts and along the Hing George Highway construction on the flats around 44th ave.

There are some nice white with black speck granite behind Petland on 160th and about 22 Ave.

I load up a couple of 5 gallon bucket each time I go by there<G>


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

mikeike said:


> I see rocks like that a lot is Surrey they use them around most culverts and along the Hing George Highway construction on the flats around 44th ave.
> 
> There are some nice white with black speck granite behind Petland on 160th and about 22 Ave.
> 
> I load up a couple of 5 gallon bucket each time I go by there<G>


Now you tell me . I know these rocks were imported, but if I could find free ones, that would be awesome.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Well i cant wait to see the finished product stuart 

on a side note: there's tons of granite by where i live  joys of living in a nieghbourhood where they need to blast their way through the mountainside to build subdivisions


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

ROTFL, Stuart! That's hilarious!



CRS Fan said:


> Thanks again for your kind words, Maureen ! The 'sand' is actually a towel the rocks are sitting on .
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> Well i cant wait to see the finished product stuart
> 
> on a side note: there's tons of granite by where i live  joys of living in a nieghbourhood where they need to blast their way through the mountainside to build subdivisions


Hey Rob.

The stones in this set-up are definitely not granite ! I have yet to find their true identity, BUT I know they are aquarium safe AND pricey ! It's going to be a while before it is complete .



Morainy said:


> ROTFL, Stuart! That's hilarious!


Hello Maureen.

I wasn't trying to put you on the spot . I can see how it may imitate very white, fine-grained sand, though :lol:.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

What are you talking bout Stu!!!
You tanks look pretty sweet IMO, you have quite the green thumb.
Your way too modest.
Can't wait to see your new project, I'm sure it's going to be awesome.



Clownloachlover said:


> Stuart, where did you get that rock from, that stuff looks awesome and i love the color...do you have anymore you would like to sell?


I'd like to know your source as well Stu.



mikeike said:


> I see rocks like that a lot is Surrey they use them around most culverts and along the Hing George Highway construction on the flats around 44th ave.
> 
> There are some nice white with black speck granite behind Petland on 160th and about 22 Ave.
> 
> I load up a couple of 5 gallon bucket each time I go by there<G>


I had to thank you for that post, I'll look for it when I'm in surrey.
:bigsmile:


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> Thank you for the offer, BUT....... I have a Glosso forrest in my 10 gallon disaster transformation tank !
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Stuart


Oh my! Glosso heaven, are you going to be selling any soon?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

punchbuggy said:


> Oh my! Glosso heaven, are you going to be selling any soon?


I could sell some if you like ! Please PM me for more info.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

`GhostDogg´ said:


> What are you talking bout Stu!!!
> You tanks look pretty sweet IMO, you have quite the green thumb.
> Your way too modest.
> Can't wait to see your new project, I'm sure it's going to be awesome.


"Awe Shucks"' says Stuart while blushing. It is a labour of love .

Best,

Stuart


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

your rocks look like lace rock stuart, well a non holey form i've seen elsewhere described as lacerock  My other guesses would be a gray limestone + flint combination, that or a volcanic shale based rock (non reactive to vinegar). I know they're not granite, but i thought i read granite mentioned earlier, which is why i commented about it


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

I can't wait to see this one set up! I know it will be gorgeous. CO2 I presume


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

great new project stuart.
nice score on those nice rocks...you're quite the rock hunter


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> your rocks look like lace rock stuart, well a non holey form i've seen elsewhere described as lacerock  My other guesses would be a gray limestone + flint combination, that or a volcanic shale based rock (non reactive to vinegar). I know they're not granite, but i thought i read granite mentioned earlier, which is why i commented about it


Hello Rob.

It's definitely NOT 'Lace Rock'. I know it is aquarium safe for sure. I just need to amalgamate the final touches (of equipment) and I'll be able to showcase the new set-up !



thefishwife said:


> I can't wait to see this one set up! I know it will be gorgeous. CO2 I presume


The wait is killing me too, Kim. Orders only come in so fast from suppliers !



jobber604 said:


> great new project stuart.
> nice score on those nice rocks...you're quite the rock hunter


Thanks Ming. I definitely splurged on these pieces. Now to work on the substrate, lighting, and some CO2 supplies..... and I should be good to go.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey, Stuart! Any new pics? I'm keeping my eye on this one!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Hey, Stuart! Any new pics? I'm keeping my eye on this one!


No nothing yet . I'm still waiting for my substrate from Canadian Aquatics. My 15 gallon is not looking very good either. I'm getting BBA and can't seem to eradicate it (and I can't use Metricide to kill it). As soon as something changes in the Iwagumi, I will post it !

Stuart


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

try raising the lights an extra inch and adjust the co2 output to the highest the fish can stand (get them gasping at the surface, then reduce a tiny bit)


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> try raising the lights an extra inch and adjust the co2 output to the highest the fish can stand (get them gasping at the surface, then reduce a tiny bit)


OK Rob.

I'll do that when I get home! I've been getting frustrated as of late with the BBA in this tank.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

So I've done a little more scaping in the tank. I was able to put in 1 9L bag of ADA Amazonia I (sourced from Fragglrock); drained and filled the tank about 5 times; placed the Seiryu stones and hooked up the Eheim 2217 to begin the cycle process.

I will post pictures as they develop.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm getting more excited by the day ! Today I suspended the Hagen GLO Fixture and have a better idea of what the scape will look like when complete. The single point Sunlight Supply hanging kit and Giessemann Aquaflora bulb were sourced at J&L.

I am toying with the idea of doing a Utricularia graminifolia carpet (I may just take your suggestion, Frank ) and another species or 2 of other plants.

The ugly intake strainer is temporary and I am currently trying to find a short 16/22 clear lily pipe intake strainer. I may also try a clear spraybar as well. I probably will leave the background unpainted (this is NOT my comfort zone, but we'll see how it pans out).

So I was able to take a few pics of the semi-running set-up this afternoon ! Without further adieu, here are the pics:

*Without Flash:*





































*With Flash:*



















I am open to any comments or suggestions. Thank for looking !

Stuart


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow Stuart....it's looking great dude!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Love that surface ripple!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> Wow Stuart....it's looking great dude!!


Thanks John. I'm starting to get impatient (a little) but the wait has been rewarding !



2wheelsx2 said:


> Love that surface ripple!


I love the shortened Eheim 2217 spraybar on this tank (now I need to fabricate or source a clear version), Gary. The ripple should help alleviate any potential surface film as well !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Are you staying with no background? If you go with a black background just Krylon Fusion black all the stuff in there that's not black. In my black background in the cube, no one notices my intake/outlets or black HK's.

Actually, since the tank is unstocked at this point and looking so great, have you considered drilling it? It'd be a simple matter and it would look soooo much better.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey, Stuart, do you have any pics of this tank? I set up a 22 gallon super long (from Canadian Aquatics) in a classroom yesterday, and I want to set up one in my home now. I am always inspired by your tanks, so I'm hoping you'll have some recent pics.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

More pics!!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

This tank still looks like a deserted island, SO..... no pics yet, but I finally bought a black background and I am adding more ADA (however slowly) as we speak . I'm still waiting for a needle valve to hook up my CO2 and then the foreground planting will begin ! I may start with glosso.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Stuart,

I've been keeping my eye on this journal because I've seen your other tanks and know that you put a lot of thought into everything you do, and your tanks are always gorgeous. 

Why are you adding ADA little by little? Is it because of the cost? Or is there some advantage to the tank to do it that way? Have you been cycling this tank since June?

How is your 15 gallon doing now? 

Happy New Year!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

hmmm i have a spare needlevalve with the standard pipe thread i think


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> Hi Stuart,
> 
> I've been keeping my eye on this journal because I've seen your other tanks and know that you put a lot of thought into everything you do, and your tanks are always gorgeous.
> 
> ...


The tank has been sitting idle since June. I'm adding a little ADA Amazonia at a time because it is soaked with Ammonium and I have some snails and a couple Amano shrimp in the tank ATM.

The 15 gallon has changed a couple times and hopefully Frank (Jiang604) will post a few recent shots he took the other night.



neven said:


> hmmm i have a spare needlevalve with the standard pipe thread i think


Hey Rob.

Right now I'm looking for a few inline needle valves which should arrive this week. Hopefully the newly added ADA Amazonia will have settled down by then. I do appreciate the offer, however !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello fellow aquascapers.

As some already know, I decided to enter my 22L into the VAHS Planted Tank Contest, SO here are a few poor pics of my Iwagumi disaster tank before revamping it entirely.





































It was quite the eyesore in my living room for quite a while. Keep posted for the new incarnate !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## hdrob (Dec 6, 2010)

I have a planted tank that needs revamping and kind of looks like yours. Do you trim the plants right down and plant again? Or do you start with new plants? Just curious.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

You can do either or. I used all-new plants for this set-up.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------

